# Freemasons In Baseball



## Squire Bentley (Jul 7, 2018)

Brother Nathan Tweedie works for the Baseball Hall of Fame in Cooperstown, New York and he gives us some interesting information on Major League and Negro League Baseball Players who were Freemasons and also some interesting information about his Lodge.


----------

